# I want more pets :(



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I am animal mad, because when I was younger I was never really allowed pets, I think having my own house now with my bf has set off having so many. I have a dog, rabbit and hammie but I want more lol. I told my bf the other day if I was single, I would have so many pets because hes the one who is stopping me have them and you know what he said? "yeah I can just imagine it, you will be the crazy old cat woman who no1 wants to go near" :lol::lol::lol::lol: How cheeky!! 

I would love to give up my fulltime job and just look after all my animals all day, shame it can't be done huh


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to have lots of pets whilst growing up and it's something I've never grown out of much to the dismay of the OH! We currently have cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, gerbils and a hamster. I have perfected the new pet pout that I use on him indoors :lol:

I tend to just tell the OH that we're getting another animal and if he says no I sulk until he relents  Try it on your Fella - I have some lovely baby gerbils coming in the next few days and I'm not too far from you....:lol: :lol: :lol:

And yes I am completely bonkers although I'm not sure if it was the insanity or pets that came first!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Baby British said:


> I was fortunate enough to have lots of pets whilst growing up and it's something I've never grown out of much to the dismay of the OH! We currently have cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, gerbils and a hamster. I have perfected the new pet pout that I use on him indoors :lol:
> 
> I tend to just tell the OH that we're getting another animal and if he says no I sulk until he relents  Try it on your Fella - I have some lovely baby gerbils coming in the next few days and I'm not too far from you....:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And yes I am completely bonkers although I'm not sure if it was the insanity or pets that came first!


:lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

K1nS said:


> I am animal mad, because when I was younger I was never really allowed pets, I think having my own house now with my bf has set off having so many. I have a dog, rabbit and hammie but I want more lol. I told my bf the other day if I was single, I would have so many pets because hes the one who is stopping me have them and you know what he said? "yeah I can just imagine it, you will be the crazy old cat woman who no1 wants to go near" :lol::lol::lol::lol: How cheeky!!
> 
> I would love to give up my fulltime job and just look after all my animals all day, shame it can't be done huh


Well I'm the crazy old dog woman then :lol: just gonna sit on my porch and throw dogs at passers by  If you can care for the animals well then why not have more!!


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with having a selection of pets. But be careful don't go too mad. 30 cats in the house is too many and I know people go crazy with snakes having over 300 in their house. Sooner or later it get too much and then it's only the animals which suffer.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

We just keep bringing the pets home, my dad dosen't even notice ahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

I went into a pet shop today for fish food and nearly came out with a hamster.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

K1nS said:


> I am animal mad, because when I was younger I was never really allowed pets, I think having my own house now with my bf has set off having so many. I have a dog, rabbit and hammie but I want more lol. I told my bf the other day if I was single, I would have so many pets because hes the one who is stopping me have them and you know what he said? "yeah I can just imagine it, you will be the crazy old cat woman who no1 wants to go near" :lol::lol::lol::lol: How cheeky!!
> 
> I would love to give up my fulltime job and just look after all my animals all day, shame it can't be done huh


LMAO....you sound like my type of girl :thumbup:
I would also love more but hubby is so strict :arf: 
We have only got three dogs, 1 rabbit, 2 guineas, koi and soon tropical fish....lol
There is plenty of room for more, i just don't see the problem! lol


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

danielled said:


> I went into a pet shop today for fish food and nearly came out with a hamster.


I would be terrible! that's the spirit :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My hubby also says no to me having too many pets.... I choose to ignore him:lol:.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Luvdogs said:


> I would be terrible! that's the spirit :thumbup:


I had hamsters as a child I love them. Stood looking at hiim and was this close to getting him. Going to try and persuade mum to let me have one once all the work on the new house is done.



thedogsmother said:


> My hubby also says no to me having too many pets.... I choose to ignore him:lol:.


I was stood there looking at him for ages and was this close to getting him.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> My hubby also says no to me having too many pets.... I choose to ignore him:lol:.


LMAO...maybe i will give it a whirl


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I know how you feel! I went from just the family dog to him plus 4 chickens, 3 mice, 2 gerbils and 3 rabbits. But I still want more!!!!! and when I move out next month and have room for a bigger mouse cage I'm sure more mice will be on the scene 

I'd love more rabbits but they're the too expensive to keep more and I'd adore some ferrets but I can't really keep them as I've got the rabbits.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Got to say Im satisfied with just my 1 dog, 3 cats, 7 hamsters, 6 mice, 18 rats and a fish as another poster said, if you can meet all their needs, physically and emotionally then there isnt anything wrong with having lots of of pets.


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok guess what!!! We are making a bigger hutch and run for Smudge because we need to move her outside, I asked for some advice on here and someone said it would be best to get her a friend if shes on her own outside. I told my OH and hes agreed we can!! I am so happy!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

K1nS said:


> Ok guess what!!! We are making a bigger hutch and run for Smudge because we need to move her outside, I asked for some advice on here and someone said it would be best to get her a friend if shes on her own outside. I told my OH and hes agreed we can!! I am so happy!


Great result :thumbup:, they alway come round in the end  well i am still working on that part hehe


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Luvdogs said:


> Great result :thumbup:, they alway come round in the end  well i am still working on that part hehe


Haha :lol:


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbup: I Love Animals To Bits lol , But I Want More :thumbup: :lol: .
I Only Have 
3 Dogs 
2 Cats
2 Ferrets
1 Tortoise
2 Goldfish (In A Tank Inside)
And A Massive Pond Outside Filled With Around 30-50+ Koi Carp 

I Want More Though  , I Have Loved Animals All My Life Haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Beccaboo said:


> :thumbup: I Love Animals To Bits lol , But I Want More :thumbup: :lol: .
> I Only Have
> 3 Dogs
> 2 Cats
> ...


I've got three apple snails and did have 25 fish some in the pond an some in a tank but sadly one of them called Lucky died. I say 26 fish as I went and bought more the other day but now have 24 fish.


----------



## Cillah (Jul 6, 2010)

I know how you feel. At the moment I have a African Pygmy hedgehog, Syrian hamster and seven mice in England. (I'm from Australia and left a lot of animals behind) But I want so many more. My boyfriend is animal crazy as well and loves what we have but he tries to slow me down. But I get my way!

Especially next month as there will be nine new additions to the household. Two more fancy mice. Getting two satin females for my satin boy. A female hoglet, two Duprasi and four rats. Busy months ahead..

But like everyone else said.. Just pout =o


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i know how you feel lol i always was aloud pets when i lived at home but wasnt aloud loads but when i got my place it grew more now i have a zoo i got 2 chinchillas, 2 New comer male ferrets, 2 guinea pigs, 1 rabbit, 9 snakes, 1 bearded dragon 3 geckos, loads of tarantulas, 1 cockatiel, 2 dogs, mice and fish and i know now no more


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I was forever bringing animals home with me so our house was so busy lol! We always had a dog and cat, while i also had fish, hamsters, rats and a tortoise i found in the street! His shell had a massive crack underneath and the vet said it would take alot of force to do such damage but her recovered and was named Speedy 
I also found a kitten at the bottom of the garden one time.
We assumed a mum had been moving one of them and dropped her but she never came back for her so she stayed too!

My OH is much stricter tho, I only have one cat and one dog at the mo 

My OH has agreed to 2 more dogs as i want to show them but no more cats. We have talked about a few ratties tho and i dont think he'd notice :lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

OH is trying to be strict on me as I have 11 rats but I could win him over if the ratties in question were in any danger - he loves them as much as I do.
Also managed to win him over on the dog front - we're getting a German Shepherd when we move out of rented accom and into a house of our own!
He never likes the idea of them, but just one look and he's hooked really 

Also Starlite - I have three little boy ratties here needing a home  Shame you live so far awaaay T_T I'm in Bolton.
And I'm so jealous you found a kitten at the bottom of the garden! I've been searching for my dustbin kitty for years :'(


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

I aways want more pets (horse!) but i haven't gained any for a while now, as my parents think i have enough  which is very true, i have: 
border terrier, 
2 rabbits, 
3 spiny mice, 
3 goldfish, 
2 chickens, 
1 bourke parakeet, 
5 canaries, and i share a horse, my friends think i have a zoo! Some of them we took on or accidently ended up with i.e rabbits and 2 goldfish. I love them, but won't be getting any more for a while now  Unless it needs saving hehe


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I wasnt allowed pets as a child and am animal mad now!!:thumbup:
The worrying thing is that I live alone, have plenty of spare time, enough spare cash and 2 empty bedrooms! Oh, and a fairly empty garden!
My only worry is what do I want next??LOL


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I wasn't allowed many pets growing up. I had to beg tooth and nail for any pet I got. I had a hamster and a rabbit but the rabbit wasn't mine I just took care of him. Then I had a gerbil, 2 terrapins (my grandparents made me rehome them) and I had mice when I lived with my ex. 

My husband doesn't bother saying no, it doesn't work  Because we are in rented accomodation I have about 37 tropical fish, 1 rabbit, 1 cat, 2 gerbils, 1 hamster, landlord doesn't mind caged pets but will only allow 1 cat. But if we had our own place we'd get a few dogs too and maybe another rabbit.

Edit: I also had Sasha at my aunts (a dog) but my grandparents wouldn't let me keep her when I moved in with them.


----------



## Danielmarkwogh (Aug 9, 2010)

I am big fan of animal and bird, And I have..

2 rabbits
1 African Grey parrot
1 Indian peacock
2 dog
2 chickens


----------



## katmil (Aug 9, 2010)

Another here who wants to expand their collection 
Have always been animal crazy, had pets as a kid and never grew out of them!
I have:
1 Vietnamese Blue tree frog
2 White's tree frogs
2 Rats
1 Axolotl

Would love to add to my ratty family (another 2 boys please  ) but OH says absolutely not 
Would also love to have a horse eventually, when I win the lottery I'm going to have a pair of Friesians and a pair of welshies  






A girl can dream


----------



## asmith1972 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ha Ha

We have 3 dogs, 2 cats, 5 fish, 2 hamsters and a mouse. The kids now want a pet snake!!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I grew up with lots of pets and love animals but OH doesnt feel the same. We dont have any pets atm... have been on at him to let me have something.
Hes agreed we can have some fish but cant get any atm as we cant afford the set up plus i really want something i can hug!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

flufffluff39 said:


> Well I'm the crazy old dog woman then :lol: just gonna sit on my porch and *throw dogs* at passers by  If you can care for the animals well then why not have more!!


That's it...reporting you to the ARSEPCA....


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Everybody in my family thing I'm the fish lady lol.:lol:


----------



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

Guess im mad them also as i have:

2 dogs
cat
rabbits
Rats
2 tarantulas
2 Flying geckos
1 bearded dragon
2 ferrets

There is always more in my house as I run a rescue so thats not including the rescues :lol:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I've got:

2 degus
4 dogs
2 cats

Does that make me mad?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

forgotten~myth said:


> Does that make me mad?


Doesnt even make you abit peculiar round here!!


----------

